# what is your unicorn dream ride?



## panda (Apr 27, 2017)

mine used to be aston martin v600 but there has been a take over. just take a look at this monster:

2018 Porsche 911 GT3
[video=youtube;fQHaA8ttkE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQHaA8ttkE0[/video]

naturally aspirated 9000 RPM, like the car i already have (honda s2000) but on ROIDS.


----------



## StonedEdge (Apr 27, 2017)

Mine would be a Merc E63 AMG. Not the fastest sedan of the supersedans nor the most expensive luxury sports sedan out there...but damn does it make me feel things. It's just too bad they ditched the 5.5L supercharged V8 for the newer incarnations with a bi-turbo couple years back. I guess the average E class driver can't handle the neighborhood of 500lb-ft of torque lol


----------



## pete84 (Apr 27, 2017)

Ultimate dream ride? 

Shelby 428 Cobra -AC Cobra "aluminium" body, Ford big block, and that awesome single polished roll bar


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 27, 2017)

i had a vintage porsche 911. as i understand it, driving a new one is disconnected. but i want one!! just need to find a used one in 15 years 

my unicorn ride is unusual. i want to be a passenger on a fighter jet and land (and take off from) an air craft carrier.


----------



## panda (Apr 27, 2017)

i'm with you on the catapult part, but only take off, the landing wouldn't be thrilling just scary. would also love a ride along on an acrobatic plane doing stall drops.


----------



## StonedEdge (Apr 27, 2017)

panda said:


> i'm with you on the catapult part, but only take off, the landing wouldn't be thrilling just scary. would also love a ride along on an acrobatic plane doing dead drops.



Imagine landing on one of those at night on a rough sea. Insanity.


----------



## YG420 (Apr 27, 2017)

Skyline r34


----------



## StonedEdge (Apr 27, 2017)

Considering my original post about the E63 AMG, it isn't truly a "unicorn" since they are not difficult to find and everyone with an extra $100K lying around could drive one, my true "unicorn" might be an '87 Grand National GNX


----------



## Anton (Apr 27, 2017)

Yellowbird

Because I can't get the original I'll settle for 2.0

http://www.digitaltrends.com/cars/2017-ruf-ctr-yellow-bird/


----------



## Godslayer (Apr 27, 2017)

69 stingray vette


----------



## DSChief (Apr 28, 2017)

my unicorn ride is unusual. i want to be a passenger on a fighter jet and land (and take off from) an air craft carrier.[/QUOTE]

have'nt done a Cat shot, but I Helo'ed from DD-964 to The Coral Sea & back & I was ready to piss myself the whole time,
the carrier looks like a parking lot compared to lining up the postage stamp on the back end of a Destroyer


----------



## Lars (Apr 28, 2017)

As I do not posses a drivers licence, no purpose lusting for cars..
Very happy with my Scott E-Sub Tour E-bike though - really helps as I'm having knee problems atm.
In fact, it IS my dream ride although I enjoy traveling by train as well.

Lars


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2017)

shoot, I saw the thread title and thought this was going to be about supermodels and actresses


----------



## panda (Apr 28, 2017)

I put those and cars in same category.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 28, 2017)

A brand new solid steel 54 Chevy 1/2 ton pickup but with 4 wheel drive, a decent modern radio, and a good heater. And none of the rest of that fighter plane dashboard crap my current 2016 Colorado has. Pickups should be farm work tools, not fashion statements for cool urban yuppies.


----------



## Don Nguyen (Apr 29, 2017)

Right now I am absolutely dreaming about building a V12 XJS as a sporty daily _(loud)_ car.

It'd have a later 6.0 engine, TWR heads (I can only dream), nasty fat cam, 180deg headers fabbed by me going out the sides, nice suspension, lightened, manual swap, modern ecu and ignition plus tune. Dunno if I want the 3.54 rear or keep the common 2.88 in there for loooooooong pulls (2nd gear good from 0-110mph)

Something like this: [video=youtube;95MhCNKf7CA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95MhCNKf7CA[/video]

A major plus would be if it didn't overheat and explode. That probably should've been my first requirement.


----------



## mille162 (Apr 29, 2017)

Mclaren F1...and just because I'm dreaming, I'll take the orange LM variant sitting in Mr. Lauren's stable...gotta love the fact that the street legal version was FASTER than the racemodel due to lack of intake restrictions (https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/McLaren_F1_LM). Worked for 2 years with Ralf Kelleners (culminating in a 3rd in GT at the Rolex 24hrs at Daytona in 2007) who raced one back in the 90's and raved about the driveabilty and performance of the car. Its over 25 years old and still in the top 5 of all-out performing street cars! 10 years ago they were just over $1m, 5 years ago it started to break records and a nice example went for $4m...last year a model went for $10.8m, sadly their value is rising faster than my salary and ownership is looking less and less likely.


----------



## zetieum (Apr 29, 2017)

I would love to have a ride in the international space station for month or so. Clearly a unicorn.


----------



## Marek07 (Apr 30, 2017)

zetieum said:


> I would love to have a ride in the international space station for month or so. Clearly a unicorn.


Nice one. I had been thinking of anything taking me to space. A month might be a stretch but just to get there... Wow!


----------



## StonedEdge (Apr 30, 2017)

Marek07 said:


> Nice one. I had been thinking of anything taking me to space. A month might be a stretch but just to get there... Wow!



For me, just to look at our earth from outside our atmosphere would be akin to dying and being reborn again. Life/mind/spiritually altering on so many levels.


----------



## 99Limited (May 1, 2017)

If it has to be just one. 1969 Camaro Z/28 RS, orange with white stripes.


----------



## panda (May 1, 2017)

ok if we're getting into crazy sh*t i want to do that outer space sky dive.


----------



## Marek07 (May 2, 2017)

Space aside, my terrestrial unicorn ride could well be this:


It's an Ariel Atom - powered by a Honda Civic Type R engine. Might not be the fanciest four wheeler, nor is it an everyday car but it sure looks like a super fun ride. BTW, it's faster over a quarter mile than my Kawasaki GPZ-900R.

Here's TopGear's take on it in action:
[video]https://youtu.be/mbsYPXAJhxU[/video]


----------



## brooksie967 (Sep 1, 2017)

Funny we have the same dream car. I've been in love with Porsche for 34 years.


----------



## panda (Sep 2, 2017)

I also really want an original first gen skyline, it sounds incredible!!


----------



## Drosophil (Sep 2, 2017)

Eagle Spyder GT. I'm not too fussy, right?

And since the title is dream *ride*, I have to add an Asola road bike, custom made by Antonio Sarto.


----------



## krx927 (Sep 4, 2017)

panda said:


> mine used to be aston martin v600 but there has been a take over. just take a look at this monster:
> 
> 2018 Porsche 911 GT3
> [video=youtube;fQHaA8ttkE0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQHaA8ttkE0[/video]
> ...



I am with you all the way! Amazing car, amazing engine, amazing chassis, amazing performance. On every track day I go there are lots of them, simply because it is the best car for doing this.

This is one of the last naturally aspirated cars available. So important when you want to drive fast, especially on the limit. I just hate turbo engines. OK they are powerful, also down low, but you just cannot have the same control with them. Not to mention the lack of power surge near the top of the revs, that diesel feeling they emit...

Like you, I am also lucky to be driving naturally aspirated car, mine has V8 that revs like crazy (8300).


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2017)

F86 Sabre Jet, Jessica Alba, 1959 Ferrari SWB 250 GT.


----------



## panda (Sep 20, 2017)

Lol Jessica alba +1!! And gal gadot


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 21, 2017)

Just bought my ultimate dream car this May.

2015 Challenger Scat Pack Shaker in B5 Blue with the 392 cubic inch HEMI 


















Unicorn car?

1968 Dodge Charger






1970 Dodge Challenger






1971 Plymouth 'Cuda





Why? 'Murica!


----------



## labor of love (Sep 21, 2017)

Why didn't you just buy one of those vintage dodge/plymouths? Are they crazy expensive?


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 21, 2017)

labor of love said:


> Why didn't you just buy one of those vintage dodge/plymouths? Are they crazy expensive?



If they are in immaculate unicorn condition absolutely.
This one is $1,179,900.00
https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/plymouth/cuda/1467641.html





[video=youtube;R0pyVUqL2BA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0pyVUqL2BA[/video]

Here's a mid range 'Cuda at $479,900.00
https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/plymouth/cuda/1812060.html







I'm just thrilled with what I've earned though. No regrets.


----------



## alterwisser (Sep 21, 2017)

Dah, easy... space ship.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 21, 2017)

Damn...that would require a lot of overtime.


----------



## fujiyama (Sep 25, 2017)

Can't pick just one, but I'd love to have a '70 Cuda. 

They can be had for under 50k. Here's one for 80k.

https://www.hemmings.com/classifieds/dealer/plymouth/cuda/2004609.html#&gid=1&pid=1

The '69 Skyline GTR is sexy too.


----------



## brooksie967 (Sep 25, 2017)

I had a 68 cuda 383 when I was in highschool. My grandfather's car. Sold it to a guy in Ohio to restore. I miss it dearly.


----------



## fatboylim (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm a bit vintage old school: Mercedes 180SL 

https://www.pistonheads.com/classif...90sl-european-lhd--concours-condition/5759186


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 26, 2017)

panda said:


> Lol Jessica alba +1!! And gal gadot


Jessica Alba +2 Marriage and pregnancy has ruined 4 of my ambitions.


----------



## Chef Doom (Sep 26, 2017)

zetieum said:


> I would love to have a ride in the international space station for month or so. Clearly a unicorn.


Too bad none of us can make it past the stratosphere.


----------

